# 2007 Christmas exchange underway



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Just like last year, sign up send a customized car and receive a customized car. no rules or anything, just like a fun secret santa, but it wouldn't be fun getting an AW Blue Torino, only because anyone can get them anywhere.
Resin cars, repaints, conversions. something that has a touch of "cool, look at this car I got/made for Hobbytalk xmas trade"
The only thing I ask is for $5.00 with your car to cover the shipping.

Any questions PM me.

My address has changed from last year too, so don't send there.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm in.....oh oh pick me...


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm in too, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

another point, I try to match up the trades in the gifts. If you send tyco I try to send a similar tyco, resin for resin, repaint for repaints, ect.

Last year I think we had 7 people, hopefully this year we beat that, because if everyone remembers, after seeing the pictures everyone wished they would have been involved.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

count me in.. 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Cool beans.....Joez likes pink cars...he,he,he....*

Thanks for doing this daddyman. Cool beans! :woohoo: 

I wanna play...Count me in...Oooooh boy!

Bob...zilla

P.S. Joez likes Pink cars Santa.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

what the hell.... I'm in


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Roger Wilco, Santa Daddy

Hint!: "I wanna Red Ryder BB gun mounted on my car....so I can shoot my eye out!"


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

What kind of deadline are we looking at for getting the car to you? I have to do some brainstorming to see what I can come up with, but I'd like to be involved too.

Patrick


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cool...I missed out last year by a couple days... :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bill, I want one of your coupes!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Count me in too. :woohoo: 

Ed send me your address.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

jph49 said:


> What kind of deadline are we looking at for getting the car to you? I have to do some brainstorming to see what I can come up with, but I'd like to be involved too.
> 
> Patrick


I haven't really thought of a deadline? Anyone remember last years?
Shipping starts to get slow around mid december (for obvious reasons) And I do ship them all priority, which is usually a 2 day ship.

But I would like them all here in good time so I can take another "group photo".


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: ,Count me in ! Please send info !


Neal :dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Count me in as well. Just let me know where to send the car and the cash!  rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have been asked about a deadline.
How about Dec. 1st. or at least within that first week of Dec.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

I would like to be in also. PM me your address so I can send a car. It will be one of my resin designs.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

fastlap, you need to turn on your options, as i tried to private message or email you and you have that turned off.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*In....*

Nuther's in da house. nd


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I need an addy too seth...


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Seth, try it now. See if I set everything correctly.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: Sethndaddy;

can I send another one ?

Neal :dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ed,

Car and shipping is on the way. Went out Saturday. rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

cars are coming in and looking fine...........can't wait.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I will be shipping off a sparkly one Friday....coming at you Ed.

Bob...zilla


----------



## keionius (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Ed,

I'm in. Car and shipping went out in today's mail.

Patrick


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

hope to have mine in the mail tomorrow(mon.) hope someone enjoys it.... :wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

at this time this is 15 people signed up, thats over double last year.
6 cars have been received so far, and beleive me, no one will be disappointed.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*...soon to be one more.*

Packy enroute as of this AM. nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ed,

Don't forget to take pix. :devil: 

Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Holy crap, I received 2 cars today that were out of this world beautiful (well yes sir, they were both tjets, lol).

Deadlines getting very close and 6 or 7 people need to get things in. please email me (emails are easier for me to read/respond too, and save) to let me know how things are going.
peace boyfriends,
LOL, Ed


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> peace boyfriends,
> LOL, Ed


Ed,
Just great, now your're giving Coach's wife more proof of our HTBB gayness. 


:devil: Dave


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Car is in the mail......

No ...really...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Ed,
> Just great, now your're giving Coach's wife more proof of our HTBB gayness.
> 
> 
> :devil: Dave


LOL....Har....you guys crack me up! Thanks for all the laughs along the way.

Bob...zilla


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

My parcel is flying fleetly across amaerica to the land of Barn rasiing, and Quaker oats commercials and the odd Harrison Ford movie..should bet at your buggy hut soon Eddie,.


Dave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

My parcel has flown, too, Ed!
It is clutched in the claws of that blue and white usps priority eagle!
Look for it on Wed or Thurs! :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

why not post soeme pics of the cars in already? I would love to see what everyone is offering up


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

joez870 said:


> My parcel has flown, too, Ed!
> It is clutched in the claws of that blue and white usps priority eagle!
> Look for it on Wed or Thurs! :thumbsup:


Joe,

Don't count on it. I mailed mine last Monday, and it hadn't arrived as of Sat. I will check tonight. 

Hey Ed, a pic would be cool to see all of them together. 

Fast


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Crimnick and Fastlap, I have received your cars today.

I have not taken any pictures yet. I believe its 3 or 4 cars we're waiting for. I will take a "family portrait" and get them in the mail, asap.

Joez, Coach and Bill Halls cars I know are on the way. DOES ANYONE ELSE HAVE THEIR CAR YET NOT IN THE MAIL, PLEASE LET ME KNOW.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> Crimnick and Fastlap, I have received your cars today.


Ed, Did mine arrive in one piece? I packed the snot out of it, but wasn't sure. BTW, whoever gets that one, it is from my personal collection I made for myself. :wave:


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Cool....

My skills and materials are a little lacking...so I tried to make up for it with something...er...unique...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Crimnick said:


> Cool....
> 
> My skills and materials are a little lacking...so I tried to make up for it with something...er...unique...


How do you catch a unique Rabbit? Unique up on it....har

How do you catch a tame Rabbit? The Tame way...ha,ha,ha...

Sounds good Crimnick, Bob...zilla


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bobhch said:


> How do you catch a unique Rabbit? Unique up on it....har
> 
> How do you catch a tame Rabbit? The Tame way...ha,ha,ha...
> 
> Sounds good Crimnick, Bob...zilla


Bob! YOU NEED TO WEAR YOUR RESPIRATOR WHEN PAINTING!

LOL!


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, not sure what we're doing here but does it include all scales?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey, Bob....

You know why my TM washes clothes in Tide?


It too cold out-tide!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Pete


This is the Christmas exchange(second year), hosted by SethNdaddy. (Ed)
Participants send him a custom slot car and an extra 5.00 for shipping and he swaps them around and sends them back out to that same group of people. Everyone gets a different slot car back!
It is a fun way of making a swap because we don't know what we will get in return.

I don't think Ed has limited the scale, but it seems that so far, only HO guys have exspressed interest and sent their slot cars? 
Maybe Ed can offer more intel?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm sticking with ho only, I don't think theres enough interest in 1/32 or 1/24 on this board to participate.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *bobhch*
_How do you catch a unique Rabbit? Unique up on it....har

How do you catch a tame Rabbit? The Tame way...ha,ha,ha...

Sounds good Crimnick, Bob...zilla_



Bill Hall said:


> Bob! YOU NEED TO WEAR YOUR RESPIRATOR WHEN PAINTING!
> 
> LOL!


Bob,
I'm gonna have to agree with Bill on this one.  

 Dave


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*doh!*

crap!!! I forgot to send $5 with the car. What a maroon :freak: I am. Ed, the check is in the mail...tonight anyway. Sorry!

Gar
(the rookie)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Functionally Illiterate Too*



fastlap said:


> crap!!! I forgot to send $5 with the car. What a maroon :freak: I am. Ed, the check is in the mail...tonight anyway. Sorry!
> 
> Gar
> (the rookie)


Gar, Color me "d'oh" as well... :freak: 

I'll have Robin steal a fin outta my wallet and send it!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I forgot mine at first too, but I remembered before I sent the package... so I cut a slit in the botton of the box and lid it through, then resealed the box. I hate packing somthing up nice and tight, only to reopen it because of my "cheeseheadedness"


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks...I don't feel like such a mooch now. It's soooo embarrassing. :freak:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

not a biggy guys, don't worry about it, if you forgot you forgot.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Hope no one forgets to put the car in the box. :freak: 

Great, I got shipping for Christmas, guess i can save it and use it for next year's car swap. :devil: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Good News. I have the teeze picture of the cars, AND, depending on the weather tomorrow, I MAY BE ABLE TO GET EVERYONES CAR IN THE MAIL SATURDAY.

Sorry missed cut off today, cars will ship monday or tuesday,
still in plenty of time for christmas.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ooooooooooooooh Boy! I will come back later then!

Joez I liked your Tide Joke! Har....now everyone is picking on me and not you. LOL

Knock Knock....who's there? Blow....Blow who....Blow _ _ ! Just kidding. Har

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'm tuned alright...*

Can't wait to see 'em all. :woohoo: nd


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

sorry dudes, fell asleep.
if your on now stay put, I'm loading the pic now


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

ta da


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

another teezer


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Three Cheers for Ed and the Christmas cars!



...... :woohoo: 
........ :woohoo: 
......... :woohoo:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Those are all very cool! Is that a Mad Max car? wow. I especially like the open wheel elf. Jackie Stewart....ya baby! The pickup and surf boards... Oh my, this is going to be a great Christmas!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

fastlap said:


> Those are all very cool! Is that a Mad Max car? wow. I especially like the open wheel elf. Jackie Stewart....ya baby! The pickup and surf boards... Oh my, this is going to be a great Christmas!



Gary,

Thats a 1975 Tyrell number 4 therefore its Patrick Depalier. LOL..I have the Schecter version here on my desk..#3...but ya it was a nice car...look slike some real lookers this year...

Dave


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

fastlap said:


> Those are all very cool! Is that a Mad Max car? wow.


"Black on Black" (actual name of car)

Main Force Police- Pursuit/ special

73' XB Ford Falcon 

"Last of the V8 interceptors"

Resin cast I found on the bay a few months back...blower and pipes from a hot wheels nash metropoliton funny car donor...blower mounted through hood properly..not glued on...

Chassis is a Super G+...been broken in...and been broken...but it's fast as hell..seemed appropriate....couldnt picture a pursuit special on a T-jet....heh..

It has the SG whine that almost sounds like a blower....

I used a full clip to mount it to beef up the body a bit...the body can be taken off...but be very gentle...and really....it should run forever any ways...

I did forget to put a new set of pickup shoes on it <------ dummy...

The paint is rough as I only had brushes and some model paint to work with...

No glass...(couldnt get it to look right)....

I was pretty happy with the results all in all.....there is no mistaking the car for what it is if you've ever seen one...

Some of my racing buds got quite a chuckle out of seeing it...

She dont corner so hot...but she's fast as hell...dont be afraid to play with it...

I have another body...just waiting to come across the right donor...  

Too cool of a car not to do again...  



> Oh my, this is going to be a great Christmas!


 :thumbsup: 

Merry Christmass whom ever gets it! :wave:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Mine is the PT Cruiser. It's all plastic body and it sits on a customized Bachmann chassis with silicone tires. It's fast, will kick the butt of most T-jets. The body will also sit perfectly on a t-jet chassis, should the owner want to swap it out.

Merry Christmas!

Jim


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I see 16 cars in that bunch. Nice looking bunch of Zilla snack waffers they are. 

Joez look a pink Willys Convertible! A mullet dude would fit right in there along with some hot Hooters Babe also.

An-tis-the-pation.....it's making me way-way-way-wait. Going back for another looksky...Oooooooooooh soooooooooooooo pretty Ooooooooooooooooooh yeah baby!

Ooooooooooooh Nooooooooo here comes Godzilla to check them Out....he is hungry for fresh paint -n- plastic! Run...................run...............run everyone!

Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

fastlap said:


> ..Snip....The pickup and surf boards... Oh my, this is going to be a great Christmas!



This is a resin Bodied Tjet. It is based on the Hotwheels Deora with the Penn Valley silicone tyres. The chassis is new and fresh from the box. Though is it speedy, it could use the usual massage to the drive-train. Merry Christmas & have FUN! :thumbsup:


Ok, guys...sound off! Who sent what?

Joez870 Deora
Coach Tyrell F1 
Crimnick Madmax
VideoJImmy PT Cruizer
win43 Willeys Vert
jph48 fairlane#28
wesJY Charger#9
fastlap Corvette CR5
tjd241 NSU-TT
roadrnr MonteCarlo #3


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

The pink Willys is mine. The chassis wil have to be tuned. It's a NOS Aurora Tjet.


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

joez870 said:


> Ok, guys...sound off! Who sent what?
> 
> Joez870 Deora
> Coach Tyrell F1
> ...


jph49 #28 Ford Fairlane


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

joez870 said:


> This is a resin Bodied Tjet. It is based on the Hotwheels Deora with the Penn Valley silicone tyres. The chassis is new and fresh from the box. Though is it speedy, it could use the usual massage to the drive-train. Merry Christmas & have FUN! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Ok, guys...sound off! Who sent what?
> ...


wesjy - tyco ultimate police car painted in neon green with "hemi hauler, hemi, black stripes and #9 decals - should know better that most of you dont collect tyco like i do.. its sitting on 440x2 tyco with yellow good year lettered tires. if you have extra rooflight lying around - there is two holes on top untouched. i didnt have any left. 

Hope someone here is a mopar and a tyco guy that will receive this car .. merry christmas!!

Wes


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*what i sent in*

Mine is the yellow Corvette C5R right under the Sizzler package. This is my own resin design. I don't think anyone has done the C5R yet. I did this 3 years ago. It is mounted on a Tyco Pan chassis with Pattos decals. This was one I did for myself and has been in my case for a few years. Thought someone would appreciate it. As a detail, it has BBS photoetch wheel inserts. I think it looks cool. Hope someone else like's it?

Gary


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey, Ed! 
A bunch of us were chatting last week (wed night) a bit about our christmas cars. Which one is Boss9s? He wouldn't say too much and any of several could be his. It is driving me nuts!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ya know, I was wondering myself....*

Which one IS from Boss?...

Mine is the NSU TT and it was cast by Claus Heupel. Its on a tjet chassis that had its gears lapped, has JW DF aluminum press on hubs, Thunder Brushes, BSRT shoes, Penn Valley rears, .350 JW washer fronts, and all copper components are polished. The bod itself is something new to me, due to the fact that it does not utilize a rear post. Claus casts this one with a tab inside the rear of the body that inserts into the gap between the top gearplate and the bottom chassis. All in all its a pretty well behaved tjet. nuther dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

you see, this is why I didn't want to post early pics.
Boss car arrived saturday morning around 11am (about 1-1/2 hours after I posted the pic). First class, with a beautiful "received damaged" sticker on the busted up box. They must have felt the need for a soccer game before sending it.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Oh no ! !*

 .... I hope the contents are okay... I have such issues with ALL of the delivery entities. I always have high anxiety as I hand off a shipment to any of the carriers. IMHO overkill and redundant packaging is a must. nd


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I have seen this problem before, whenever you do a custom car that has glued on pieces, strapping inside an autoworld jewel case offers no protection, it is still subjected to jolts and hard hits. 
I had a Dragula car from Gearbuster come to me in 4 pieces.
Light packing on the car itself helps, I will pack the Boss car in cottonballs to make sure it makes the trip to ___________'s house safely . ahh the mystery.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*hmmmmm....*

Ed's trying to be sneaky eh?... Who is in the exchange AND has a name that ends with apostrphy "s"? .....We could figure this out I think!!! nd


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Well, Crap, Ed! The postal service sucks sometimes but you could put the bits back on with some more glue and take a pic, yeah? :thumbsup: Just add the pic to the same post!

We all know how cool Boss9s stuff is, especially when in CHAT he bandies about words like "over the top" and "neat effects" and "accidental brilliance". 

Come on! We want to see his piece too! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

joez870 said:


> Ok, guys...sound off! Who sent what?
> 
> Joez870 Deora
> Coach Tyrell F1
> ...


#3 Earnhardt Taz Monte - rr


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Howling Goat*

Mine's the creamy yellow stock AW GTO. Hard to part with! 

It sits on on an Ultra G Chassis. The clown gear drive has been replaced with brass t-jet goodies and lapped in. The armature is the best of the batch I had...a nice naturally ballanced unit. Wobbler rims were replaced for good straight ones. Tires are trued PVT's all around. P/U shoes and springs adjusted for stutterless operation up to 22 volts.

Now a joy to drive...even harder to part with!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

me, the green #74 nos tjet
Neal, the sizzler packaged custom resin 440x2
mike king, orange porsche with tricked out chassis
bill hall, yellow gto with tricked out chassis
brown hot rod, gear buster's awesome paint job
bobzilla, nomad

And Joez, I'm a step ahead of you. I have Boss's picture in the camera downstairs. I'll post it later on.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I miss the Nomad already....Cry....Whaaaaah.....whaaaaah....

Hope the new owner likes it....Those sparkles are glitter and the first Glitter paint job I ever did. Whaaaaaaah.......whaaaaaah

The decals are from a 60s vintage Green Hornet 1/24 model kit of my Dads (I got all his old decals....Yes) Some still work and some just fall to pieces. I don't know till I try them.

The base paint is Metalic Red and then the green, silver and gold glitter was applied over that with a final coat of Transparent Candy Apple Red. Decals are sealed with several coats of Future.

These steelie rims are from a JL pull back White Lightning chassis and are molded in white plastic. Then rears were drilled carefully and put on AFX axle. Front rims were left on the JL axle.

Detailed the pipes and headlights and stopped there before I messed the darn thing up.

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Big Boss car


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

OMG!  

That car is freaking awesome!:thumbsup:
Coolant leak and ....tranny fluid?.....oil?...Tyre marks!..... 
Eddy.....look what you've done to your race car!

Boss, it looks like it was a "masking" nightmare, but so cool!


The song "Panama" comes to mind!


Uh!
Oh yeah!
Ah-huh!

Jump back, what's that sound?
Here she comes, full blast and top down
Hot shoe, burnin' down the avenue
Model citizen, zero discipline

Don't ya know she's coming home with me
You'll lose her in that turn
I'll get her!

Panama, Panama
Panama, Panama

Ain't nothin' like it, her shiny machine
Got the feel for the wheel, keep the movin' parts clean
Hot shoe, burnin' down the avenue
Got an on-ramp comin' through my bedroom

Don't you know she's coming home with me
You'll lose her in that turn
I'll get her
Uh-oh!


Panama, Panama
Wow!
Panama, Panama
oh-oh-oh-oh
Woo!

[Guitar Solo]

Yeah, we're runnin' a little bit hot tonight
I can barely see the road from the heat comin' off
You know what I'm sayin'
Ahh, I reach down between my legs n' ease the seat back

She's runnin', I'm flyin'
Right behind in the rearview mirror now
Got the fearin', power steerin'
Pistons poppin', ain't no stoppin' now

Panama, Panama
Panama, Panama
Oh-oh-oh-oh
Panama, Panama
Oh-oh-oh-oh
Panama!


(Anyone besides me want this car?!  )


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

joez870 said:


> OMG!
> 
> That car is freaking awesome!:thumbsup:
> Coolant leak and ....tranny fluid?.....oil?...Tyre marks!.....
> ...


I'll take it....Whoooooh Hoooo Panama ah,ah,ah.....Bob...zilla


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm still hot for the Tyrell.  But any of the group will look in the case. :thumbsup:


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*Porsche? PORSCHE?!!!!!*



sethndaddy said:


> mike king, orange porsche with tricked out chassis


_*Sacrilege! That be the archrival of Porsche, a Ferrari 512! *_

JL XT chassis with matched magnets, buffed gear train, gel claw rear tires, and staggered fronts to offset a slightly warped chassis. one of the fastest Xtraction chassis I had after tuning over 50 of them.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

WesJY said:


> wesjy - tyco ultimate police car painted in neon green with "hemi hauler, hemi, black stripes and #9 decals - should know better that most of you dont collect tyco like i do.. its sitting on 440x2 tyco with yellow good year lettered tires. if you have extra rooflight lying around - there is two holes on top untouched. i didnt have any left.
> 
> Hope someone here is a mopar and a tyco guy that will receive this car .. merry christmas!!
> 
> Wes


Hey Wes,

Knew that was your car right off the bat. I like some Tyco cars (for display & running) and that one looks fun! :woohoo: Have a bunch of them that see track time on my layout. Like to launch them some times also via pull full throtle....he,he,he

Mopar...yeah I like Mopar! First 1/1 car was a 72 Duster and later on had a Yellow 74 Dodge Dart with the half black vinyle top, sunroof and black swoosh stripe. Did I mention it also had a 360 that came from my Step-Fathers Mopar crazy racer friend. 1974 was the first year the 360 was offered for a car. Before that the 360 only saw Pickup trucks and the sorts. Vroooom, Vrooooooooooom, Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch!!!! 

Dang quad-ra-junk carb stuck and my Dart was left stalled on a main road with the hood up and Hazards on. Went to call a tow truck as even my trusty Screwdriver could not open it up this time. Heard sirens on the way back from making a phone call for a tow. Dang VW bug rear ended it on a uphill incline and totaled it out. Rubber skid marks all the way up the hill. That bug must have been flying....why? Was just getting ready to put a new Carb on the thing....oh dang. The frames on those cars were not that strong and the back end was crumpled like an Aluminum can.  

Funny thing was I also had just sold my 72 Super Beetle a few months back. Ended up with a 51 Willys Pickup with a Ford 289 and original rear gears. Top speed was about 55...whining all the way. My Dad helped me get a 74 International Pickup with low miles because he didn't think my Willys would be very good transportation as I was just getting ready to start HVAC trade school. My Grandfather and him painted it up real nice Metalic Blue center stripe and white on the top and bottom. Dang....I was ripping through vehicles back in the 80s. LOL

Mopar....yeah I like Mopar, Chevy, Ford, VW....why limit yourself to one make of car. Yugo...Bleck!

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

All cars where mailed out yesterday (monday) around noon, shipped priority.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> All cars where mailed out yesterday (monday) around noon, shipped priority.


what?? I just got mine today!!?? whoa.. i got the pt cruiser silver one sitting on tjet. this is my very first tjet! its neat little car VJ did good job on it. i havent watch the video yet i will soon! thanks ! and merry christmas!!

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Hey Wes,
> 
> Knew that was your car right off the bat. I like some Tyco cars (for display & running) and that one looks fun! :woohoo: Have a bunch of them that see track time on my layout. Like to launch them some times also via pull full throtle....he,he,he
> 
> ...


LOL Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

WesJY said:


> what?? I just got mine today!!?? whoa.. i got the pt cruiser silver one sitting on tjet. this is my very first tjet! its neat little car VJ did good job on it. i havent watch the video yet i will soon! thanks ! and merry christmas!!
> 
> Wes


It's a Bachmann car, similar to a tjet, but a little faster.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> It's a Bachmann car, similar to a tjet, but a little faster.


oh ok .. its new to me - i ll try it on my track and see how it goes.. thanks man!

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Wes,

Never had a t-jet...................WOW! Well I never had Piper-Cub so, O.K.

Bob...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

bobhch said:


> (I got all his old decals....Yes) Some still work and some just fall to pieces. I don't know till I try them.
> 
> Bob...zilla


Hey Bob,
I saw this on the Modeling forum awhile back. For older decals, try a coating of clearcoat over the decal sheet. After they setup, use them as you normally would. Cut/trim out the decal of choice, give it a soak, then apply. Once set up on the model//car, you can clearcoat again. The poster cited the enamel Krylon clearcoat as his coating of choice. Others also stated that they had used others such as the cheap one from Wally world. I have tried this on some older Patto's decals that went south and had great sucess salvaging the remaining pieces on the sheet. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

That Bachmann is no regular Bachmann... I opened that baby up big time. It should CRUSH all tjets for mles around. The body also sits perfectly on a t-jet chassis too.

I got the pink cool Willy's Rod... sweet! 

Thanks!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> (snip)I miss the Nomad already....Cry....Whaaaaah.....whaaaaah....
> 
> Hope the new owner likes it....Those sparkles are glitter and the first Glitter paint job I ever did. Whaaaaaaah.......whaaaaaah
> 
> Bob...zilla



Don't worry, Bob.
I'll take great care of it, hey! (I've had a spot saved in my jebus case, right next to Coach's 962 since the last Christmas swap. )

This Nomad is a real beauty! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I hope it doesn't get too scuffed up when I run it, Bob. 
It is just too cool to not* run!

Thank you for building such a beautiful piece!

Merry Christmas! :wave:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Very Cool!! Thanks for this very cool Neon Green Charger #9. I love it! Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Hey Bob,
> I saw this on the Modeling forum awhile back. For older decals, try a coating of clearcoat over the decal sheet. After they setup, use them as you normally would. Cut/trim out the decal of choice, give it a soak, then apply. Once set up on the model//car, you can clearcoat again. The poster cited the enamel Krylon clearcoat as his coating of choice. Others also stated that they had used others such as the cheap one from Wally world. I have tried this on some older Patto's decals that went south and had great sucess salvaging the remaining pieces on the sheet.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


Thanks I will try this roadrner.....Sweet!

Joez I am glad you got that sparkle car. Have done 2 Glitter cars so far and you have them both. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Bob...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ed,

Thanks again for hosting this event again. Always fun doing stuff like this. The Mike King Porsche looks great. Haven't had a chance to set it on the track. Hope to this weekend if the Track Manager doesn't keep me tied up with the Holiday goings on. :freak: Dave


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Got my car today ! What a sweetie paint job he did ! Thanx !


Neal :dude:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Got my car today.. who hoo.. Got Neils Volvo on a smoking fast SRT. ( not a tyco eddie.. ) lol..awesome car tons of detail, nice to see this car so I can see if some of neils talent will rub off on me now..Thanks and Merry Christmas!!!!

Dave


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

WOOT!

Got my car today as well... :woohoo: 

My first Gary Fast custom... :thumbsup: 

I would have been happy with any of the beauties...but this is the one I REALLY wanted...

All ready had it on the track....corners great for a hard body...must be the longer wheelbase...

Thank you very much!!!!

I'm allready thinking on what to do next year!  

MERRY CHRISTMASS!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

volvo1:1 said:


> Got my car today ! What a sweetie paint job he did ! Thanx !
> 
> 
> Neal :dude:


Uuurmmm.....say, Neal....
Justa couple of questions, hey.

#1
WHAT car did you get?
#2
WHO did the sweet paint job?

#3
Ever consider a career in journalism?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Uuurmmm.....say, Neal....
> Justa couple of questions, hey.
> 
> #1
> ...



Well lets see what info we have.. it was a guy as Neil does say what a sweetie paintjob *HE* did..It was painted,, yup that pretty much eliminates nothing...it was a slot car.. I give...I'll say 7


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Got mine today!*

Just in time too. I was almost gonna buy another one of these. I stripped and customized my very last Fairlane for one of the HOHT cars I just did. Thanks MR. JPH (Patrick)... this is a nicely done rendition of one of my favorite bods, great decals, and _*FINALLY*_ another number scheme instead of #76. This will make a fine running mate for the light blue Daytona I picked up at the last Beers show. Merry Christmas Patrick and thanks!

nuther Dave


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Joez, Neal got boss's Van Wailing car


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

Got mine today too. Coach's vintage G+ chassied Tyrrell made its way to swampy southeast Missouri. Looks great! Thanks Coach.

ND - glad you like the Lorenzen Fairlane. Enjoyed decaling up the RRR body.

Ed - thanks for putting this together again this year.

Patrick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Joez, Neal got boss's Van Wailing car


I thought for sure that one was joining the "Ed empire".. 
The lucky s.o.b.....LOL...Good for him!...(now I know who to pester LOL).......now....If I offered the right amount of money..........Hmmmmm......


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: Sorry Joez ,but the Van Wailing Car is a keeper !Better luck next year !


Neal :dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Rats....not even for a gajillion dollars?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

roadrner said:


> Ed,
> 
> Thanks again for hosting this event again. Always fun doing stuff like this. The Mike King Porsche looks great. Haven't had a chance to set it on the track. Hope to this weekend if the Track Manager doesn't keep me tied up with the Holiday goings on. :freak: Dave


Finally had a chance to set this on the track. Definitely a sweet runner. Gonna have to start thinking about tricking up some of these MT chassis like this one. Thanks Mike & Ed, maybe we should do these exchanges for other Holidays! 

Thanks again to all! :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*News from the Final Frontier*

:woohoo: Santa did a drive by on my mailbox today.  

I got G Buster's cool Hot Rod coupe by Dash! It would appear that Santa is aware of my penchant for Hot Rods  

... Deep Root Beer brown with a beige top...makes it look like a period convertible ...nifty graphics front and rear... with fatty Ansens :thumbsup:

Pics currently in the Cam-damnera  ...Will post up soon. 

Thanx to Ed for administrating this Holiday Exchange and thanx to the usual cast of suspects for their generosity and fine efforts. A great HT tradition!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I got Joez Sweet Deora with the flaming boards on back. Way Cool Joez! Very glad that you put this up for Christmas and it ended up in my lap. This car will always bring a smile to my face when it is zipping around Godzilla Speedway! 

I have a few Very Special cars in my collection. They are Special because, they came from some Fantastic Hobby Talk people. I love you All Man and Merry Christmas Everyone.

Bob...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

And as all know, I do the trade, see all the cars, and have to make a hard decision, which car will I keep, there were alot of really nice cars, my soft spot is resin cast cars, tjets and nomads.........LOL, I had a bunch to choose from. I saw a nice trade in joez Deora and Bobs nomad, which took 2 cars out of my want list making it a little bit easier.
nuther Dave's little tjet Claus resin car stays in my stable. 
I hope everyone was happy this year, it was a little tougher this year, receiving twice as many cars, but well worth it.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ed, that was a heck of alot of cars to parcel out and re-ship.

You are a rock star, man. :thumbsup: Many many thanks!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

I cant wait till next year allready..... :thumbsup: 

Thanks Ed!

So...who got the interceptor??


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks for this year's "old-swaparoo" Ed !!*

They were all nice rides and you're more than welcome to choose one you like. We love doing this and wouldn't have it any other way. I am honored you picked mine this year!!... I feel like I won twice. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I think Boss got the interceptor


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Rats....not even for a gajillion dollars?


 Solly ! Not for all the tea in China !


Neal :dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

A look back


----------

